# Do I need a backsplash, if so how big?



## tmenyc (Nov 17, 2018)

Setting up a 1943 Logan 820.  Most of my work will be with plastics and ebonite, some metal.  Does the 820 actually throw oil behind it?  If so how high?  My wall is 14" away from the rear of the base tray and 2' from the motor assembly.  
Many thanks,

Tim


----------



## fixit (Nov 17, 2018)

If you put oil on anything that rotates like a lathe it will throw oil.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 17, 2018)

If you use cutting oil it will sling it.  How far depends on spindle speed and the quantity of oil.  It's easy enough to mount something behind the the spindle to contain it.  Something freestanding could be moved where needed.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a Clausing 5418 12" x 24" lathe and made a roll-around back splash for it a while back.  It keeps chips and oil from flying behind the lathe and gave me a convenient place to set QCTP tool holders and tail stock accessories.  The link is below in case you're interested in my build.

Bruce

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-337#post-505170


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 17, 2018)

I ran my Atlas/Craftsman 6 x 18 for twenty years without a backsplash and have a 4 ft. long vertical streak on the basement wall to prove it.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 17, 2018)

Here's one I made for my Model 200.  It's 12" wide which is adequate though I would probably make it a bit wider if I were to
do it again.  It gets oil all over it, but the wall behind it is clean.


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 17, 2018)

BGHansen said:


> I have a Clausing 5418 12" x 24" lathe and made a roll-around back splash for it a while back.  It keeps chips and oil from flying behind the lathe and gave me a convenient place to set QCTP tool holders and tail stock accessories.  The link is below in case you're interested in my build.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-337#post-505170



I love everything that comes out of this shop. You sir are a craftsman.


----------



## P. Waller (Nov 17, 2018)

Create an enclosure if you use flood coolant. This can be simple movable sheet metal panels used where needed.


----------



## epanzella (Nov 17, 2018)

Funny, my Grizzly G4003G came with a backsplash and I took it off. I go behind my lathe quite frequently and it was in the way. I took the top of a 50 gallon plastic storage container and hung it on the back of my toolbox which is on a workbench behind the lathe. I give it a spritz of 409 now and then. The oil comes right off. As you may have gathered, I'm far from a neat freak!


----------



## savarin (Nov 17, 2018)

My 9x20 came with a backsplash shield running the full length of the lathe.
I found that to be too close and extended it a further 12" away. I dont think I would like to have to clean up behind the lathe if I didnt have it.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 18, 2018)

4ssss said:


> I love everything that comes out of this shop. You sir are a craftsman.


Thanks for the compliment, but you're only seeing what went well on my posts (LOL)!  I still make lots of mistakes, just getting better at hiding them.  Biggest thing I've learned over the years is that if it isn't right, it won't fix itself.  It is not a question of "manliness" to admit a mistake and redo something.  I still have lots to learn which is one of the reasons I love playing in my shop.  I've been blessed with a nice shop budget and a very supportive wife.  Life is good.

Bruce


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 18, 2018)

hmm, hadn't considered a backsplash for the logan, but the pegboard wall is only about 2' behind it. going to try running some plastic sheeting from the headstock to the collet holder, held with magnets. long-term, maybe some corrugated plastic sheet on the back of the carriage. don't want to run another welding curtain, as the pegboard needs to be pretty vsible and accessible.


----------



## yendor (Nov 19, 2018)

I mounted a 6 ft 1x2 strip at about 1 ft below the ceiling height on the wall behind my lathe.
Then screwed in small cups hooks and hung a shower curtain on them.

Works great.


----------



## savarin (Nov 19, 2018)

Heres the left hand side of my splash back on my 9x20
The original it came with is now the back, I made a new curved part to fit over the motor.


That plate with the two thumb screws is just a bit of tin on two "T" nuts to stop chips sitting in the slots of the cross slide.



and the right hand side, the red arrow is the original fixing that screwed to the end of the lathe bed.



Those two tin plate shields  are my attempt at swarf control. The rhs one is held to the headstock with two old hard drive magnets and the lhs one is held onto the saddle with two thumb screws one in the traveling steady hole and a new one drilled and tapped into the front of the saddle.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 19, 2018)

Savarin, you've inspired me.  I need two of each spanner in arm's reach, yet I still fumble through the drawer and fiddle with a 6" adjustable Crescent.  Where do you keep your hex keys?


----------



## savarin (Nov 19, 2018)

The shelf over the lathe has a front edge so items cannot fall off.
The holders for the tool bits are just bits of aluminium angle screwed to the front of the shelf (three more are sitting on the shelf and I need some more)
Hex keys are on the bench next to the headstock or sitting in the chip tray


----------

